# C6 and C7 Grill question



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey fellas,

Thought I'd post this here as there isn't as much traffic in the C7 section. Anyways question is how much different is the new C7 A6 grill compared to the old C6 grill? besides the obvious trimmed corners of the grill by the headlight what other differences are there? I'd like to know if the size is the same, dimensions from bottom of the grill to the top. are the contours the same and the actual shape and slope of the grill the same? 

Reason I ask is I'd like to retro fit the new grill style to my existing fiber glass front end. It utilizes a stock C6 or A8 grill currently and if the grills are very similar (which I'm hoping) it wouldn't take too much to fiberglass the top of my bumper to fit the new style grill.

Any thoughts on this or ideas or input at all would be appreciated. 

Current C6:









New C7:


----------

